# 1,40 m wels mit feederrute



## rob (25. Juni 2007)

servus leuteln#h

ich war von samstag auf sonntag mit martin fingers an der donau zum zanderfischen.
abends hab ich auch gleich einen netten um die 50 fangen können.der martin hat eine super barbe und einen feisten klodeckel erwischt.
um halb eins in der nacht hatte ich plötzlich einen gewaltigen biss auf der feeder.
nach dem anschlag war gleich klar das da was schweres am anderen ende kämpfte.
wir tippten auf einen grossen karpfen oder wels.
meine freundin leuchtete uns mit dem scheinwerfer,wärend martin mit dem kescher bereit stand.
der biss kam auf der äussersten rute und der fisch zog natürlich über die anderen ruten drüber.
ich also die steinböschung wieder hoch,ausgefädelt und runter zum ufer drillen.das ging dann so bis ich bei allen ruten durch war.
zum glück hat sich nichts verwickelt.
der fisch riss mir immer wieder schnur von der rolle und die rute bog sich gefährlich richtung wasser.
nach für mich einer  ewigkeit konnten wir den fisch endlich am ufer sehen.ein grosser wels hat sich meinen tauwurm geschnappt.
drei landungsversuch brauchten wir dann hatten wir ihn endlich am ufer auf der matte.
das war ein geschrei,mit dem hatte niemand gerechnet.
es wurde schnell vermessen,gewogen und fotos geschossen.
genau 140 cm und 15,50 kg. ein schlanker für die länge.
danach haben wir ihn wieder vorsichtig zurück gesetzt.
wir beobachteten wie er wieder im donauwasser verschwand.
das war einer der geilsten drills überhaupt!!!!!


gerät : heay feeder,5000er gta baitrunner mit 0.15 fireline, 4er wurmhaken am 0.30 er mono vorfach.
köder: ein tauwurm plus mistwurm.

die fotos wurden leider mit einer analogen kamera geschossen.muss jetzt meine freundin quälen das sie den film schnell ausschiesst und ich die fotos bekomme!!
werde mich bemühen diese so schnell wie möglich nachzureichen.

beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## Jirko (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

na aber hallo mein lieber! da gratuliere ich dir mal herzlichst zu diesem fang #6... auf ner feederrute, dunnerschlach #h


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

jau das war ein wahnsinns tanz!!!
ich habe gerade von meiner holden erfahren,dass ich die fotos noch heute beim stundenservice abholen kann:m
somit werd ich abends schon die bilder präsentieren können...freu...


----------



## bacalo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

#hRob#6

Respekt#6 und Gratulation#6.

Neben den Bildern wäre für mich interessant zu wissen, welches WG die Feederrute den hatte.

N´ 140er mit nur 31 Pfd - schlanker Bursche.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

servus bacalo!
ja für die länge war der wirklich schlank.normalerweise sollte der schon ü 20 kilo haben.aber es war ja gerade die laichzeit.eventuell ist er etwas abgemagert gewesen.
die rute hat ein wg bis 120 g.
ich hatte aber die mittlere spitze montiert.somit denk ich es waren um die 100 gramm wg.
interessant war, ich hatte nie das gefühl mir würden die reserven ausgehen.da wäre noch ein wenig mehr gegangen:q
lg rob


----------



## Louis (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*



rob schrieb:


> jau das war ein wahnsinns tanz!!!
> ich habe gerade von meiner holden erfahren,dass ich die fotos noch heute beim stundenservice abholen kann:m
> somit werd ich abends schon die bilder präsentieren können...freu...



Hi Rob,

Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch. Nebenbei...wenn wir in Hamburg vom Stundenservice reden, dann meinen wir aber was anderes.:q

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Das muss bestimmt einer der geilsten Drills gewesen sein. 
Ich hatte mal nen Meter Hecht an einer Light Feeder|rolleyes. Blödes 16er Vorfach ist gerissen :c.


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*



Louis schrieb:


> Nebenbei...wenn wir in Hamburg vom Stundenservice reden, dann meinen wir aber was anderes.


:q:q davon habe ich schon gehört

habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen.das vorfach hatte 0.28 , nur der vollständigkeit wegen.
der haken ist ganz vorne im maul in der kiefernplatte gesteckt!bomben fest.das der nicht abgebrochen ist grenzt an ein wunder,das der fisch nicht alle anderen ruten total abgeräumt hat und die schnur nicht irgendwo durchscheuerte auch.

man ich freu mich auf die bilder:m
danke für die glückwünsche
lg rob


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*



rob schrieb:


> servus leuteln#h
> 
> ich war von samstag auf sonntag mit martin fingers an der donau zum zanderfischen.
> abends hab ich auch gleich einen netten um die 50 fangen können.der martin hat eine super barbe und einen feisten klodeckel erwischt.
> ...




Ein ganz digges Petri auch von mir!#6
Hatte auch letztes Jahr nen bissl Kleineren auf ne leichte Spinnrute...
Macht super viel Laune so'n Drill! 
Da hat der Fisch allerdings immer ne gute Chance zu entkommen!|rolleyes#c
Hatte auch schon öfter nen sehr großen Fisch an der Feeder, jedoch nicht landen können!#d#q:c

Bin mindestens genauso gespannt auf die Pic's wie du!:q
Immer schön, Fischbilder zu gucken...


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Erst mal ganz dickes Petri zum Fisch, bin auch auf die Bilder gespannt.


  [FONT=&quot]Das mit dem Gewicht hatte ich mal im Inet gelesen, dort wurde gesagt das der Waller erst ab einer gewissen Größe (1,8 ?!?!] an Masse zulegt, bis dahin ist es ein reines Muskelpaket.[/FONT]


----------



## FraBau (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

@Rob

Fettes *Petri Heil*zum Aussergewöhnlichen Fang mit der Feederrute.


----------



## hippos (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

#h

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri Heil!
Super Leistung  #6 #6


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

soderle!
anbei die fotos von dem wels.
danke nochmal an alle für die petri's!
und danke nochmal ganz speziell an martin (boardie fingers) für seine hilfe bei der landung und mit den schnüren der anderen ruten.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

und eines noch vom zurücksetzen......#h


----------



## gismowolf (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Servus Robert!
Na,gottseidank beißen sie jetzt auch in AW wieder!!:q
Ein ganz kräftiges Petri wünsch ich Dir und mach weiter so,daß wir viele schöne Fischlibilder hier sehen können!!:vik:
Jetzt weißt Du auch,warum ich schon lange nur mehr mit der Feeder fische.Tolles Erlebnis,gell??!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Servas Rob#h!
Na net schlecht, gratuliere zu diesen schönen Wels:m!
Super Bilder:k.
Kann ich mir gut vorstellen das Dir der Drill Schweißperlen auf die 
Stirn getrieben hat ( hoffentlich heut des mei zeig's aus  wahhhhhh..... |uhoh::q:q
Petri und Liebe Grüße#h!


----------



## Debilofant (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Möchte auch zu diesem stolzen Fang bzw. dem bei aller Schlankheit trotzdem herrlichen Fisch gratulieren! #6

Schwere Feederrute und 0.28 mm Monovorfach haben gewiss für einen recht sportlichen Drill gesorgt, der Einiges abverlangt haben dürfte, zumal in einem großen Strom wie der Donau!

Ich hatte vor inzwischen über 15 Jahren einmal im sehr zeitigen Frühjahr an der Oder das Vergnügen einen sehr großen Wels beim Rotaugenangeln unterhalb eines Buhnenkopfes auf ein paar Maden an einer Futterkörbchenmontage an den Haken zu bekommen, allerdings an einem 2,40 m Kev-Carbon-Winkelpicker von DAM (Rutengewicht um die 150 g, Wurfgewicht ausgereizter Maßen bei um die 15-30g) und (für das Rütlein schon extrem derber Schnur von) 0,22er Monofil als Hauptschnur. Der Biss gestaltete sich so, dass es die Rute in einem Zug regelrecht von der Rutenauflage gefegt hatte und ich schon fix reagieren musste, um das Teil noch rechtzeitig abzugreifen. Nach sofort unwiderstehlich heruntergerissenen 15 m Schnur schräg stromab in die Hauptströmung hat sich der Fisch einfach auf den Grund gelegt und es ging über eine geschlagene halbe Stunde lang nichts mehr... bis zum anschließend unvermeidlichen Abriss des sich nicht mehr rührenden Klotzes... Also ich hatte Null Chance an dem leichten Gerät, dafür dann aber damals doch zum ersten Mal in beeindruckender Weise zu spüren bekommen, welch Urgewalten es bei solch einem großen Fisch an einem großen Strom zu bezwingen gilt...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## fingers (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

*hi rob !*

*s`geht - petri noch einmal zu deinem schönen beifang, war echt genial!*
*so etwas fängt man nicht alle tage in aw (vor allem nicht mit einer feeder)!*
*hat sich auf jedenfall ausgezahlt, mit "fetziger musik" ,zu fischen #6!*

*p.s.: kauf dir einen größeren kescher :m*

*fingers gruß*


----------



## @dr! (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

auch von mir noch einmal petri heil!!!!

schöner fisch und schöne bilder


----------



## Drohne (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Wenn der Rob in die Tasten haut, dann kann man sich immer auf etwas besonderes gefasst machen.:m  Aber ich denke der junge Mann beschummelt uns mit dem Wurm. Gibs zu Rob, am Haken war nichts anderes als die Dürre vom ...:q   

Aber egal was auch immer, jeder hat so sein kleines Geheimnis, und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum dürren mit der Dürre.#6

LG Josef


----------



## richard (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Wahnsinn! Petri!


----------



## fishmike (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Wow - so einen will ich auch nächstes WE an Land ziehen! Nur nicht so abgehungert sollte er sein...
Wie schauts bei dir aus Richi? 1., 2. fischen??

lg MICHI


----------



## bacalo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

#6 für die Bilder,

außergewöhnlich schlanker Bursche.


Petri
bacalo


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Hi Rob!

Petri!!! Das muss ja ein Spektakel gewesen sein! Leider durfte ich soetwas noch nie erleben.
CU
Stephan


----------



## rob (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

grüsse an alle netten schreiber#h
@Debilofant: ist auch eine super geschichte!davon zerrt man....
@drohne: mit der dürre würde ich nie fischen!die würd ich sofort essen:q
@stephan: lass uns mal was planen!
zitat fingers:<mit "fetziger musik" ,zu fischen > war schon lustige atmosphäre.links aus dem wald eine technoparty mit bass bis 12 uhr mittags nächsten tag und von rechts eine schlagerkonzert einer frau die 4 mal heidi gesungen hat
beste grüsse von der donau
rob


----------



## gera (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Rob,
Petri zu dem Waller.
Muß ja mit der Feeder eine geile Sache sein.


----------



## Drohne (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*



gera schrieb:


> Rob,
> Petri zu dem Waller.
> Muß ja mit der Feeder eine geile Sache sein.



Sers Gera, alter Schurke, willkommen an Board!:vik:

@ Rob

Bütte, bütte,  einen gaaanz langen Bericht davon ins Magazin stellen. Ein Ausdruck davon wird dann gleichzeitig meine Bettlektüre und Ruhekissen.|wavey:

LG Josef


----------



## HD4ever (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*



rob schrieb:


> werde mich bemühen diese so schnell wie möglich nachzureichen.



das will ich doch mal hoffen ! :m
Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Erlebnis ! #6


----------



## Jirko (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

...grandios rob #6... meld mich noch bei dir  #h


----------



## rob (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das will ich doch mal hoffen ! :m
> Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Erlebnis ! #6



moin hadee:m
kuckst du weiter oben und du wirst die fotos finden:q

servas gera!
na dann auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen im board!
ja jirko,ruf mich mal an zum klönen
josef ich schau immer zu deinem laden,aber der hat nie offen.hast du schon deine montage hinterlegt?
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

jetzt wo du das sagst .... :m


----------



## Drohne (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*



rob schrieb:


> josef ich schau immer zu deinem laden,aber der hat nie offen.hast du schon deine montage hinterlegt?



Yes Sir, seit morgen liegt alles griffbereit, warst Du etwa noch nicht dort?:q

Eine Bitte Rob, wenn möglich am Donnerstag, also morgen dort hin schlendern, denn an diesem Tag hat meine Tochter Dienst. 

Öffnungszeiten Do + Fr von 9 - 18.30, Sa 9 - 13h.

Auf Dein fachmännisches Urteil bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt, bereits im voraus darf ich mich sehr höflich für die Mühe bedanken.

LG von einem verunsicherten Angler
Josef


----------



## richard (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

@mike
Des Wochenende schaut gut aus für eine Nachtsession. Fr auf Sa oder Sa auf So


----------



## fishmike (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*



richard schrieb:


> @mike
> Des Wochenende schaut gut aus für eine Nachtsession. Fr auf Sa oder Sa auf So



Fr auf Sa -> Ferienbeginn, d.h. feiern #g :vik:
Sa auf So -> muss ich schon wieder arbeiten, dafür dann von So auf Montag!! Hoffentlich schon mit Sideplaner um den Wallern mal richtig effektiv nachzustellen!

MICHI


----------



## Soxl (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Hoi Rob #h

|schild-g und Petri Heil auch von mir nachträglich, is' ja ein netter "Donaufetzn", und sicher ein goiler Ritt auf 'ner Feederrute #6

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Hi Rob,

war mal so am stöbern und hab erst jetzt Deinen gewichtigen Beifang auf die Feeder entdeckt - geile Sache, dass das ein Hammerdrill war, kann man sich echt vorstellen - ´n diggen Glückwunsch!!! #6


----------



## rob (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

beste grüsse an chris und markus!!
hoff man sieht sich bald wieder!!
rob


----------



## stockfisch (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

Hi Rob,

wie schon am Sonntag per Telephon besprochen - fettes Petri!!! Super dass es endlich geklappt hat - auch wennst nicht bewusst war .. noch ein paar Tage warten, dann ist die Schonzeit endlich vorbei .. dann komm ich wieder zu Euch.


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,40 m wels mit feederrute*

josef das ist kein problem!
dann schau ich mir das ganze nächste wochen an!
hey jürgen!genau in der nacht von sa auf so läuft die welsschonzeit aus:q
der martin und ich werden wieder über nacht fischen.eventuell werf ich dann um 24 uhr was gröberes aus
aber sicher wird dort in kürze ordentlich bojen gespannt.werden uns alles nochmal mit dem echolot ansehen und markieren.
würd mich echt freuen wenn du bald mal über ein we kommst.jetzt beissen sie ja wieder:q
lg rob


----------

